# cadlak's Super Skunk



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

This will be my first grow journal but the second run of this strain. The strain is Super Skunk from Marijuana-seeds.nl. The last run I ran into issues getting the nutes dialed in, once I got it figured out it took forever to finish flowering, it was a true test of my patience. When it was all said and done I could not have been happier with the results, I got about two ounces dry off a plant about 20", I was happy with the yield, I only had one female.

I grow in Happy Frog soil plus extra vermiculite.
I use the entire Fox Farm nute line, both the liquid and the dry solubles.
400w MH conversion for veg, 400w HPS for flower, my grow area is just under 8 square ft.
I am using 5 gallon grow bags.
I use distilled water until I'm ready for nutes then I switch to ph'd tap water.

Here are some of my supplies and one of the buds from the last grow. That is a 25cent American quarter in the bottom of the pic to give it some scale.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here are the plants. 6 plants in 4 bags, I didn't want to have to share a bag but I needed the room. I'm just getting over strep throat so they've been slightly neglected but tonight they are getting their first dose of half strength nutes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2009)

Lots of green mojo coming your way cadlakmike.  I'll be watching.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 11, 2009)

That nug is a piece of art my friend, good job. I ordered SSH and Purple Power from them. Although the Purple Power has a very fast flowering time, the SSH is 3 and a half months. I will feel like an eternity but if it comes out like that will be very very worth the wait. Trim that thing up man and take a picture of it to keep.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you both for stopping by.

It was well worth the wait, I let it go until the trichs were ready, mostly amber, it took about 12 weeks and that bud weighed 17 grams dry. After it cured for a while it got really potent and just like the name implies, super skunky, that's why I'm gonna run it again. SSH? Is that Super Silver Haze? I have some of those seeds also, not sure when I'm going to use them though, I was thinking I might try them outdoors.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 11, 2009)

id love to see em indoors how they turn out. but hey their yours. your call man. your last grow was nice these will look even better.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you thedonofchronic.I have too many other things I want to do indoor first. I have Lowryder2 and Mazar X Afghani seeds also, I want to grow the L2 soon, I've never even seen an autoflower grow in person, only on watched them on here, I'm really interested in it.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing too excited to report. Like I said before, I use distilled water until I'm ready for nutes, then I switch to Ph'd tap water.  They got their first dose of nutes the other night so tap water from here on out.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know I always say not to let anyone in on your grow, but this is my partner in crime. He doesn't smoke, but helps me every step of the way...He is also head of security!


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good looking back up


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a great dog, he's really quite friendly once you get to know him. He's leary of strangers though, but so am I.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I know I always say not to let anyone in on your grow, but this is my partner in crime. He doesn't smoke, but helps me every step of the way...He is also head of security!


 
Aww, he looks very good at that security job.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a interesting grow to me, as yours and my setup are very similar.  I have the same ballast, lights, nutes, bags, and sq ft as your grow.  And we both have a partner in crime helping the grow along.  I've got a mastiff pup that know's to much.  lol


How do you like the 5 gallon bags so far?  Have you used just the liquid nutes from FF, or have you always had the dry nutes as well?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Let me just say, I'm never opposed to learning something new so if anyone sees a missed opportunity, please don't hesitate to point it out if I haven't already addressed it (I wish I didn't have 2 plants in one bag but there is a reason) positive criticism is always welcome.

 Lama, I use both the liquid and the dry stuff, but FF says not to use the dry stuff until flower. I follow their recommended nute schedule, I just start of half strength. The plants got their first dose of half strength nutes the other night and showed no signs of burning so I will bump it up on the next feeding. I only feed once or twice week depending on how tolerant the strain is. I ran into some problems dialing in how much nutes they wanted last grow and want to be a little more careful early on this go around. 

I like grow bags, some people don't like them because they tear sort of easy, but I leave a few inches short of the top and roll the sides, mine are probably only 4 and a half gallon but they are movable if necessary. I like the fact that they are closer to rectangular because it really saves space in such a small area.

What kind of mastiff do you have? English, Bull, Italian(Cane Corso) or what? I like Mastiffs. I train dogs for a sport called Schutzhund, I can't say that I have ever worked a Mastiff, but I do like the breed. I would like to think my dog is a better theft deterrent than anything. I'm not worried about someone ripping off my grow, no one knows it exists, I just really like the breed and have had pit's since I was little. They get such a bad unjust reputation, in the right hands they are the most loving, faithful, loyal companion a man (or woman) could ask for. He is however, 108lbs, with a 23 inch head, SCH II, it sickens me to think that in the wrong hands someone might exploit him for his size and power.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 14, 2009)

If you look at the earlier pictures you can tell the plants were hungry, after just one feeding they have all turned a better color green. I will up my nutes next feeding, and if I have no burn after that they will be at full strength the feeding after that. My run off PH is metering at about 6.6 so I'm pretty happy, I worry about my dirt sometimes because I recycle some old dirt mixed with the new. About 25% old 75% new.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 14, 2009)

grabbin' my bowl and crate, im in...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:clap: :bong::bolt::watchplant:


GREEN  mojo  your way


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 14, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> What kind of mastiff do you have? English, Bull, Italian(Cane Corso) or what?



she's a brazilian mastiff.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 14, 2009)

A Fila, that's not a common dog, they look like huge bloodhounds right?


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 15, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> A Fila, that's not a common dog, they look like huge bloodhounds right?



They look similar except for the ears.  Plus my dog has a brindle coat.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a quick update. If anyone read my other thread they know I am battling PH and getting sick of it! Some of the original leaves at the bottom look bad due to ph mishap early on but all the new growth looks great and they are growing great.

I think I am going to take your advice 4u2smoke and just start buying water, thank you btw, especially if I can buy it in larger but still mobile amounts, something like 5 gallons per container would be perfect, that way I could adjust it once and then just fill smaller containers for when I need nutes. Even though I hate walmart and have not shopped their for years, they are the only ones I know of that do a water exchange like this, anyone know of any other locations?

I am growing in an old shower in my basement that was no longer used. It has two outside walls that are both underground so the temps stay really mild year round, plus it has a drain already so it was perfect. I have painted the walls flat white but I want mylar for the entrance to the shower to cover my make shift door, should have done this a long time ago. I am fortunate to live within driving distance to a brick and mortar HTG supply, so I'll be going there this weekend to pick up a few things. 

Here's a few pics, nothing excited but in a week or two I will have something interesting to show.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 21, 2009)

So as I've said several times I was having some major PH issues. I have been working hard to correct this and am extremely pleased with the results. All the old growth that was damaged is obviously not going to fix itself but all the new growth looks really good and they are growing fast now.

Pic 1 is all of them. The one on the bottom right looks the worst. 

Pics 2 and 3 are the same plant that was hurt the worst, but you can see how good the new growth looks.

You can still see the damage on the plant in pic 4 but the new growth is really exploding.

Pic 5, 6, and 7 are the same plant. She is my favorite, she's short, compact, really nice looking stem, and she sustained no damage. I'm guessing she's really resilient and can tolerate extremes. You can see in the last pic another plant in the same bag that did get damaged. I'm hoping to eventually clone her and maybe keep her as a mother!


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad to hear you got your PH issues sorted out cadlak.  How long do you plan to veg these for?


----------



## INTHEDES (Feb 21, 2009)

what is your target ph for veg./flower?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 21, 2009)

My PH problem is not sorted out, but I just won a battle and will win the war. I try to keep my PH as close to 6.6 as possible, but as long as it is in between 6.3 and 6.8 it's in the safe zone. All soil growers should shoot for this range in veg and flower.

I don't know how long I'm going to veg for. I'll probably switch them soon because of the shared bags, worried about root space, but I'm thinking about killing the worst of the two in each shared bag, depending on how many females I get, then I might switch back to veg for a little longer. I have a few things I'm considering and will let everyone know as soon as I figure it out.

Thank you to all that have stopped by so far.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I went out over the weekend and got a few things. Nothing exciting. Dirt, perlite, lime, mylar. 

I've pinched and folded the plants over several times, it's unbelievable how fast they stand back up and how thick the stems are getting. I hate when I bend them over how I can see all those leaves that were damaged early on, it's tempting to pluck them off, but I know better.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to let these veg for a while longer, I have enough room to let them grow, so I will. I need to spread the bags apart some though. I'm not in a big hurry to finish these. Last time I grew it, it stayed fairly short and squat anyways. If the ones sharing bags end up being both female I can transfer into a larger container, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Three of the plants have some burned looking leaves from early on, my ph issues, but even these have grown bigger and have no new damage. I'm glad I didn't pluck them. Here's some pics just taken.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 27, 2009)

hey cadlak with those plants you've got potted together.  If you end up with one male one female and you pull the male, will there be any root issues from doing that?  Or are you just going to chop it and leave the root sytem in place?


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 27, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I know I always say not to let anyone in on your grow, but this is my partner in crime. He doesn't smoke, but helps me every step of the way...He is also head of security!



That's one nasty dog there!:hubba: cheff of security:holysheep:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by, good question. Definitely not going to try to remove any roots, just going to chop it down and leave the roots in place. If I run into rootbound issues I will transfer the whole thing(without separating the two)to a large tub.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 1, 2009)

So I had promised something exciting would be coming along and today is the day. This may not be that exciting to some of you but it is to me, I am going to add an autoflower grow to this. I have some Lowryder2 seeds from .nl that have just sprouted, 5 for 5 sprouted. They sent me 11 instead of 6! Guess I'm just lucky. 

Anyways, the main reason I want to do this is to make some Lowryder2 seeds for my next grow. Once I identify my best female and male they will be removed and allowed to make sweet sweet love. I've heard several people say that all of their seeds retained the autoflower quality, I want to try it.  I will then plant these in several places out side this summer and probably do one indoor grow with them.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, your plants look really healthy. Ph problms all fixed I'm assuming? If you crossbreed the lr and the super skunk, that will probably be some super killer dope. I wish you good luck sir, that will be a strain worth noting I'm sure!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by, I have no intentions of crossing the skunk with L2 until I have several rooms and can do proper breeding. I just plan on chucking some pollen at a L2 from a L2 this go around. 

I appreciate the compliment on the healthy looking plants, I try to make them as happy as possible but ph is a constant battle for me. This Super Skunk is pretty resilient after the first few weeks, it also stays pretty short and has very little stretch when going to 12/12, which I really like. I've never vegged it longer than a month though so we'll see what happens. It will eat whatever you throw at it, I'm already feeding one and a half times of what fox farms calls for and have seen no burning. I would strongly recommend this strain to anyone that likes indica's, especially beginners, as long as they are patient and willing to let it finish flowering which takes a really long time.

If you look in the pics you can still see the damaged lower leaves from early on but there's really nothing you i can do about that. I am going to invest in a RO system this summer and hopefully that will really help with my tap water problems.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

looks nice  just dropped in. lol you almost already have my leaf count matched hahahaha

edit: didnt see there was a second page til now, never mind your leaf count just skyrocketed. damn nice grow so far, ill be on the journal now and then, i wonder what youll get out of them, and good luck with your breeding


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by. I won't be breeding, I just plan on pollinating one female. Breeding involves multiple generations and back breeding and all sorts of stuff I won't be doing. I just want more seeds from the L2.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

ah ic. well you updated my dictionary. lol. good thing too, bc i thought about later on breeding white widow with some Hawaiian snow. that would be amazing.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with crossing strains, actually that first generation usually comes out really well, but there is very little consistency from plant to plant. We have a great resource here on this site with tons of information on breeding. You should check it out.


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 3, 2009)

mike  my grow is identical to yours. same lights, ballast, (htgsupply) and all the same nutes. i max mine out with the nutes, and then some. the only difference is i have used distilled water from the get go. and guess what, never burned them or had and problems. they are huge too, check em out sometime. 
oh and yeah i have never owned a ph tester. i really have had no need to since i have had no problems over three weeks in flower now. Deffinately go with buying distilled water my friend. they will love you and will greatly relieve some stress for ole dad


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a quick update. I'm hoping the skunks will show sex sooner than later, I'd like to get rid of the males and let the remaining females spread out a little. 

I'm really not sure what I expected from the lowryders but they seem small to me. I guess being they only live 8-10 weeks I'd thought they'd be bigger after a week.

I'm also not happy because I have once a year preventative maintenance done on my house for termites. Well the guy coming tomorrow so my entire grow room has to be tore down tonight. I don't have to rip down mylar because the grow room is painted flat white but all the plants need to be relocated along fans, lights, vents, and supplies. Ten minutes before the lights go out I moved them to a spare bedroom and they will be left in total darkness until tomorrow at some point after the guy leaves. I figure this is the way to prevent as much stress as possible. They will be in dark longer than six hours but it will be uniterupted darkness and then by tuesday they will be back on there regular light schedule.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2009)

that sucks about the termite deal, but better to be safe than sorry.

plants are looking real nice though.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to switch the lights in one more week. The tallest skunk is already just over 2 foot! Some of the plants furthest from the center of the room have stretched a little but most are really short little compact bushes. There is only a few inches difference between the tallest and the shortest. I don't think I mentioned this before but they have all been repeatedly pinched and all have been topped once. I can't imagine how tall they would be if I had never topped them. 

Like I said before I was really hoping they would show sex by now so that the females could have a little more room, I definitely have more plants than I want right now. I'll post more pics before I switch the lights over.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

my two smallest havnt shown sex yet and theyve been under 12 12 for more than 2 weeks. before it was on 24 7.
so what is your light schedule now?
not 24/7 right?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm on a 24 hour on light schedule but marijuana will show sex under any light schedule once the plants reach a certain level of maturity. These plants are just over a month old and I was hoping some would show sex by now. Like I said next Sunday I'm going to switch to my HPS and go on 12/12.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey mike, your plants are extremely beautiful. if mine smells i can only imagine how much more dank your smell is. quick question how come my strain shows more sativa than indica? only one of my super skunk plant looks more indica.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 11, 2009)

cannabis037 said:
			
		

> hey mike, your plants are extremely beautiful. if mine smells i can only imagine how much more dank your smell is. quick question how come my strain shows more sativa than indica? only one of my super skunk plant looks more indica.



Not sure. Where did yours come from? I got mine from marijuana-seeds.nl. I know that super skunk is a cross between skunk#1 and afghani. The site I got mine from says it is an 80/20 mix mostly indica.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 11, 2009)

cool, I'm exited to see these bushes put into flower.  I wish you luck with the females!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok so I'm really happy tonight. I ph'd my water to 6.6 and the runoff came out in all the plants between 6.5 at the lowest and 6.7 at the highest. As any of you that have been following  know I have been struggling with PH from day one. I do every grow. I've had huge swings from bag to bag previously but now that all the plants are on the same page it will make watering so much easier, not having to adjust each jug of water separately for each bag. 

Two of the plants have stayed really short and bushy and show more dominant indica traits than the others. These two plants have shown no damage at all while the others have some minor leaf damage. Even two plants in the same bag, one was damaged the other looks perfect. The damage that was done overall to the plants isn't really bad, I think it bothers me more seeing it than it bothers the plant. Most of the damage occurred early on but a little has still appeared here and there.  Money is a little tight for me right now but as soon as my situation improves I am buying a RO system, 100% sure about that. They're not nearly as expensive as I thought, I just don't really have any disposable income presently. I think I'm going to sell a junk car I have for scrap and use that money for the system.

I'm not happy with my humidity. It stay between high 30's to low 40's but I want to keep it above 40 always and actually get it closer to 50. It's crazy how much conflicting information you will find on humidity if you do some searches. One grow guide I was reading recommended keeping your rh at 90%:holysheep: I have read about people placing wet towels in there grow room to raise humidity but I'm worried about mold, even though I do have plenty of moving air. I've also read about people placing buckets of water with a fan in front of it but I don't want an open container of water just laying around(I'd probably knock it over!). So I'm going to buy a cheap humidifier this weekend. I'm going to get a cold air one because I could afford for my temps to be a little lower. In the peak of summer my room can get up to 83 or so, not really bad but a little cool mist in the air should get it to about perfect. Even though I read tons of threads on humidity and ideal numbers I'd be interested to hear if any of you have actually logged comparisons and noticed any changes with different numbers.(within reason, I don't need to hear about plants drying out with rh at 10%, or bud rot with super high rh.)Did anyone notice big changes between say 40 going to 50 or 50 going to 60, you get my drift.

:bong: I'm crazy high right now and just rambling away. I was just really excited about my ph and over did the celebratory hits!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 13, 2009)

ive never really thought about my humidity yet.
i got a humidifier downstairs somewhere.
whats an RO system guy
sounds dope
congrats on the PH


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 13, 2009)

RO system is a reverse osmosis system. It's the best home water filtration system available. I haven't looked into one for the entire house but I am going to install one on my main faucet in the kitchen. It removes all sorts of contaminants from the water and that alone will really help to stabilize PH. Plus the water tastes about 100 times better.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 13, 2009)

I keep my humidity at 75 in veg, i seem too always get mights and the high humidity really makes it easy to battle them.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 15, 2009)

The lights have been changed. Everything is going good. 

The auto's have some odd growth, or maybe it's normal, I don't know. If you look at the first picture of the auto's you can see the plant has grown one large leaf. :confused2:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

looking good alright,
i try to keep the rh as low as i can,!
with a high and low level fans.
i dont think 90% rw will do you any favours!
take a look at my grow!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by swiftgt. I have no plans of letting my rh get that high, I was just saying that one grow guide I read through during my research was advocating it. I'm happy with where my rh is now, high 40's to mid 50's.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

yea theres alot of conflicting information,
it drives you mad when your under pressure and you need to make the right decision for your plants sake!
yea 40-50rh sounds good.
so when are you going to flower them?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 16, 2009)

The lights were switched yesterday. I'm hoping for one male from both strains. I want a Skunk male so I can kill it and make room for the rest of the ladies to spread out a little. I want a male from the Lowryder2 to make seeds. I know 12/12 isn't ideal for auto's but I really don't care about the yield from them, I'm more concerned with making seeds. I have a lot of experiments I plan on doing with the future generation autos in the near future.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

well best of luck with the sex's!
so what type of experiments are we talking about here?!
it would  be intresting to isolate the autoflowering gene and cross with somthing like bigbud or another heavy producer, 
to get a autoflowering plant that can take 24h of light and not be a drawf.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll get more into what experiments I plan on doing when the time comes.

So far out of my autos I have 2 males 2 females and one that I'm not sure yet. On my other plants I have 3 definite females(believe it or not, my 3 tallest biggest plants! How weird.), I killed one male today that helped me with a joke thread, I still have 2 more that I'm not quite sure about but I think it's one female one male, I'll be sure in a day or two. I'll post pics when I have something exciting to show.


----------



## Closetfarmer (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see how the L2 turns out. I've been thinking of trying a few myself this summer, as I really have too short of an outdoor grow season for anything else.  I also have too small of a grow room to fill it up with small plants, but I imagine if you nursed them and set the grow room up for them specifically a guy could yeild ok?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been really bad about keeping up with this journal. I'll take some pics when the lights are on and get them up later. 

I have two different phenotypes in the super skunk. My two tallest plants both ended up being female. I then have a third one that is short and has wider leaves, (which looked like all the males) none of the leaves ever turned yellow and i'm really happy with it. It took the early PH abuse like a champ. I think i'm going to try to reveg it and take clones, it will eat whatever i throw at it with no burning. I really wished I would have taken clones but I wasn't planning on doing another grow for a while, but i don't want to let this one plant go. I guess It will also depend on how good the smoke is, whether or not I keep her.

 I ended up with 2 females from the L2, everything looks good and I'm happy with the progress.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

c'mon mike gimme somethin to gander at mhmm


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright you twisted my arm. Ask and ye shall receive. These pics are old though, a lot has changed since i took them but in the second pic you can see the difference between the height and the shape of the two different plants. I will get current pics up tomorrow when the lights come on.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are some pics taken today. My tallest plant is 36". My tallest L2 is 25", I think it stretched from being under 12/12 instead of a longer light cycle. The pictures with my hand are the largest fan leaves from the two different pheno's I have. The 4th pic is my favorite plant, the one I want to reveg. It stayed much shorter and bushier, and is able to eat anything, very resilient.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 4, 2009)

You picked a good one. She's beautiful!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 4, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> You picked a good one. She's beautiful!



Thank you. I know it won't yield as much as the bigger ones but it's much easier to control and will work better in my situation. As long as the smoke is good I will reveg her and take clones.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 14, 2009)

First two pics are of the L2, they are about 6 weeks from seed. The third pic is the shorter bushier plant I really like, the pics under the HPS don't do it justice, it is such a great shade of green. Then a few extra pics of the rest. They're really starting to pack on bulk now, and really frosting up.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

were these skunks attitudes freebies?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 14, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> were these skunks attitudes freebies?



No. They're from marijuana-seeds.nl, I paid for them, lol.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 14, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> were these skunks attitudes freebies?



haha I just had to look back at the first page to check, I just germ'd my G-13 Powerskunk freebies for outdoors 

Mike those lowryder look awesome Ive always wanted to grow some shorties but Ive never grown an auto before.. anyways, maybe my _power _skunk will look as good as yer _super_ skunk:hubba: Grow on man.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

Well either way they look good mike. I want to grow some skunk but I have trouble with smell already.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> haha I just had to look back at the first page to check, I just germ'd my G-13 Powerskunk freebies for outdoors
> 
> Mike those lowryder look awesome Ive always wanted to grow some shorties but Ive never grown an auto before.. anyways, maybe my _power _skunk will look as good as yer _super_ skunk:hubba: Grow on man.


 
keep me posted on the power skunk. I will be popping mine soon.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 14, 2009)

> Mike those lowryder look awesome Ive always wanted to grow some shorties but Ive never grown an auto before.. anyways, maybe my power skunk will look as good as yer super skunk Grow on man.



I appreciate the kind words but I'm not going to do these lowryders real justice this grow. They stretched really bad under the 12/12, I'm sure they will do better under a longer light schedule.



> Well either way they look good mike. I want to grow some skunk but I have trouble with smell already.



Again, I appreciate the kind words. The smell gets insane and ranges from typical skunk to rotting dead body! It's so gross sometimes, but once it's jarred and cured it really develops a strong, traditionally skunky, good smell.

I originally wanted to grow skunk#1 but I read really good things about super skunk and it is a cross anyways. Once they're established they can eat anything, no nute sensitivity at all past the first few weeks. I really enjoy growing this strain, good overall quality and no slouch on yield either. I will be interested to see how much I get at harvest time, I've never vegged this long indoors before. I might actually borrow my buddies scales and weigh it instead of just guessing.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well folks I had to leave town for a few days and just came home to some huge disappointments. Everything looks ok except that my freak pheno that I was so fond of, the one I wanted to reveg, the one that was so resiliant and could eat anything and could take huge ph swings, well she is a shim. Yes, it's a hermie, I have no idea what caused it,no light leaks, same seed stock as all my other plants for the last two grows, it just went hermie. I always tell people when they ask that a hermie should be pulled asap to do damage control, and my grow is no exception. Well, get your pitchforks and torches out everyone, we're gonna kill us a hermie! Here are some before pics. It would have been so pretty if it could have gone just a few more weeks but I can't risk my other plants being pollinated(assuming they haven't been already). I'll post more pics later once it's cut down. Sorry the pics are so out of focus, believe me your not missing anything.:cry:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I did a real quick trim. I really don't care, I'm probably going to give it away now anyways. So disappointing.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry to hear bout the herm man.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, I'm frutrated. I don't think I had a hermie, I think I did not take proper precautions while handling pollen. All my plants are seeded and no matter how hard I look I can't find nanners on any of the plants. Maybe they're in the middle of my buds but I don't think that would release enough pollen to explain this level of seeds. I shouldn't have cut that one down, it would have really benefited from going a little longer. 

I have really lost interest with this grow at this point. I'll still finish it but I really am slacking now, It's just hard to get motivated to tend these plants when I know they're going to be full of seeds. To make it worse, I don't know if the pollen is from my L2 or if it is from my SS. I don't want to grow any of the seeds to find out in case it did come from a hermie. 

I want to grow this mazaar cross I have next. I'll post pics in the next few days.


----------



## zipflip (May 1, 2009)

yikes  i bet ya feel like this :hairpull:  and like doin this:angrywife:  now huh?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 1, 2009)

Wow thats a pisser 

What made you think it was a hermie?

eace:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (May 1, 2009)

I thought it was a hermie because I found seeds, but now everyone has seeds and no one has boy parts. I think I just seriously underestimated the viability of pollen, I have learned a very valuable lesson.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (May 7, 2009)

Unfortunately no more pics, here's how it ended http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41689


----------

